# Request account deletion?



## kineticUk (Nov 18, 2017)

I would like to delete my gbatemp account and wondered if a mod could help me?


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 18, 2017)

Mods/Admins will not delete accounts.
Simply never log in anymore or request a ban.


----------



## kineticUk (Nov 18, 2017)

Are you a mod?


----------



## Scarlet (Nov 18, 2017)

Accounts are deleted *very *rarely. As Dinoh has suggested, abandoning the account will be the easiest means to achieve the same end.


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 18, 2017)

Even if I was a mod, I wouldn't delete your account.
It messes up the forum structure if you got any posts.
It could literally bork entire threads that are otherwise perfectly fine.

Just change your password and never log in or request a ban is the best option.


----------



## kineticUk (Nov 18, 2017)

I understand now, was never very good at this forum stuff.
Thanks everyone for the help and take care of yourselves.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 18, 2017)

It has been done in the past. Typically some misguided, or perhaps correctly guided if the system is misguided, school admissions coach tells people to delete their online profiles lest it potentially trouble that, occasionally same for a job.

It is preferable for the member to have few posts of relevance. You appear to have several posts, albeit not terribly recently, and threads of some passing relevance but OK.

If just not logging back in is an option then do that.

If it is done then the spambot button tends to be pressed, or the account name is deregistered and you appear as an unnamed guest. For the former anybody that has quoted you will not have said quotes removed. Any externally cached threads, wayback machine and the like will be similarly untroubled. For the latter then anything again quoting you can remain and if you quoted your personal site (or something similar) somewhere. If you are applying for some kind of thing where they do a deep dive then that is one thing, if you are just worried about some admissions tutor somewhere typing [email protected] into a search engine then that is not so bad.

Assuming one does not wander by and see this a site admin or supervisor will be needed for this one.
http://gbatemp.net/staff/


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Nov 18, 2017)

There's a good reason why they don't delete accounts. It would mean deleting all the posts belonging to that account as well, and that will look strange in any threads you were part of and confuse anyone reading them.


----------

